# Nikon FE and AF Lens?



## bhop (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm getting a Nikon FE (older manual focus camera) from my friend's dad for a nice price.  I'm wondering if my 24mm f/2.8D AF lens will work with it?  .. in manual focus mode obviously.. but will it meter ok and everything?  Anybody know?  

I'll be getting a 50mm f/1.4 lens with the camera, but it'd be nice if my 24mm would work with it too without having to buy a new lens.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes. I use AF lenses on my FE2 with no problems. 'G' lenses would have no way of controlling the aperture on an FE, and DX lenses wouldn't cover the frame. Neither of those caveats apply to the 24 mm f/2.8D AF.

Best,
Helen


----------



## bhop (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 16, 2008)

It's a great camera--I recently just got one.  I love it.  It's passed up my K1000 as my daily use camera.


----------



## bhop (Jan 16, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> It's a great camera--I recently just got one.  I love it.  It's passed up my K1000 as my daily use camera.



Heh, the FE will be replacing my K1000 as well.  I think it's dying anyway though, it's been having meter issues.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 17, 2008)

The FE is basic. And I mean in a good way. They are entirely bullet proof. There is no AF, and the metering is done by electronics, not computers. Even when the batteries die you can still fire it at 1/90th

Providing your lens has an aperture ring, and the aperture ring has a little AutoIndexing indent (every lens since AI but not the new G lenses) everything will work just fabulously.


----------

